# Wiring Stuff



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

Just trying to get an idea of what the best way to wire everything up, and get examples of what everyone is running. i have the rest of my setup complete but my weak point is wiring\electronics. 

should i just get a amp wiring kit and a distribution block, and run smaller wires from there?
best place for grounds, ect..
relay examples, what a relay even does..
* help me finish this stuff up*


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

Wiring diagrams that really helped me out: http://www.airridetalk.com/wiring-info.html
Run a main power wire (4awg for 2 comps, 8awg for 1 comp) w/ an inline fuse (I'd do 80A for 2 comps, 40A for 1 comp) from the battery to a fused distribution block in the trunk. Run the power for the switchbox and the relay(s) into this dist. block (I'd use 12awg wire).
Run an accessory power wire (12-18awg should be fine) for the pressure switch from an ignition (switched, 75x) source in the fuse box (see pic below).
I think most people ground stuff in the spare tire well, but I was actually wondering about the best ground sources as well.
Those little 30/40 amp relays are fine. They come in a package with the dual Viair 400c compressors (along with a 110/145 pressure switch).




_Modified by hellaSmoked at 9:06 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

I too am wondering this. this will be the only obstacle in my build. but i do already have a power wire running from the battery to a distribution block and i also have one for ground wires. My distribution block has individual cylinder 40amp fuses. i blew a few of them and went to radioshak to get some new ones and the guy told me its pretty dangerous to get a fuse to large cause it could fry the system (referring to sound) so it scared me to purchasing any new ones if it culd fry any of the air parts..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

my rats nest of wires before cleanup:
( edit: this picture was taken with my first main power wire. this wire was wayyy too small and i fried a lot of wiring because of it.)








main power: 4g rockford fosgate
main neg. 4g rockford fosgate
main switched power: 12g
all other wiring: 12g
valve wiring: came with valves, looks to be 16g?
100A inline fuse in main power
2x 60A fuses in the distribution blocks pictured


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have those SMC valves as well Eric, and I'm pretty the wires are 20awg (it's printed on the wire cover). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, do you think a dist. block with two 40A fuses is enough for the power?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Wondering if anybodys used this type of distribution block. Main power is 4 and main ground is 4 as well, not sure on the smaller wire going into the too, probably 8.. Wondering how many wires actually go into the distribution blocks because i do plan on running another set of wires for subs/amp usage

Main power fuse.. no idea what it is, but its pretty beefy

ground location


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

here's what i got:








1. 5gauge wire from battery w/100amp fuse close to battery to dist. block. (Main Power)
2. 8gauge wire to dist. block (Main Ground)
3. All positive wires from valves to switch box(I believe its 16gauge)
4. Pressure switch, one goes to ground the other goes to relay(I think the + and -'s are reversable)
5. See relay drawing

duno if this helps but this is what i got


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I have those SMC valves as well Eric, and I'm pretty the wires are 20awg (it's printed on the wire cover). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, do you think a dist. block with two 40A fuses is enough for the power?


should be yes. although i have heard midwestdubmafia is blowing 40A fuses...? i think it was him anyways. if you read on the viar compressors it says they will pull 30A each if im not mistaken. so i went with 2 60A, but 40 "should" be enough. i havent had a single issue with mine after switching wire sizes though


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
should be yes. although i have heard midwestdubmafia is blowing 40A fuses...? i think it was him anyways. if you read on the viar compressors it says they will pull 30A each if im not mistaken. so i went with 2 60A, but 40 "should" be enough. i havent had a single issue with mine after switching wire sizes though

hmmm well I'm actually doing what you did and splicing the two wires from the relays and running a single wire to the dist. block to power the relays (using the other output on the dist. block to power the switchbox). 60A might be the way to go.








i just need santi's input on this, but he doesn't seem to be on that often anymore.










_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:57 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i blew mine completely air unrelated haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah! wasnt it audio?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
i just need santi's input on this, but he doesn't seem to be on that often anymore.









his number is in his sig.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

correct sir. actually i touched the ground to the power wire and POP, was easily amused so i did it again blowig the other ones


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_correct sir. actually i touched the ground to the power wire and POP, was easily amused so i did it again blowig the other ones


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
his number is in his sig.









oh true. I forgot about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
oh true. I forgot about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

My setup
















4 gauge amp kit with at least 60amp fuse (2). 14-16 gauge wire


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

i have a 4ga wire running to a little fuse block in the trunk, where my teeny tiny amp and the compressor get power. theres probably more power wire than i needed for that little of a draw, but i figured if i wanted to upgrade later id only have to run the wire once...
amp and compressor are grounded with the tail lights along the slam panel in the trunk, works fine...
compressor relay is triggered on the negative side from the pressure switch, and on the positive side from a manual "kill" switch that switches key on power... so i can kill the compressor while the car is running if i want to. the relay toggles power to the compressor
pretty simple to wire these things up, and for whats its worth i ended up having to use a 40a fuse for the compressor. this is all in a mk1, so im sure you mk4 guys could care less


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

Quick question. i'm going to be re-doing my system here w.in the month and you're manual kill switch did you tie a relay into it between the PS and the switch? 
just curious because this is one of the things i'm adding in.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

its just an interupt switch that goes between the ignition switch and the compressor relay. normally i just leave it "on" but if im rolling around somewhere and dont want to make tons of noise i can temporarily kill it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

Cool man, just double checking didnt think it'd be an issue but just incase.
Cheers


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Cool man, just double checking didnt think it'd be an issue but just incase.
Cheers









yeah no additional relays required, you only really need a relay if youre switching large amounts of power, or you want something to trigger off of something else.
the amp draw of the relay coil is virtually nothing, so normal switches can be used to interupt those lines


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

I used 2 gauge for the main run to the back, and just used a block to distribute. for my switch box I actually used JL audio 9 conductor cable for 12v, ground and the rest of the signal wires to the valves...Theres cheaper 9 condutor you can buy though, like stinger speed cable 










_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 11:19 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Mmm...wiring:


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

now that im finally doing this.. i have a headache


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Mmm...wiring:









**** that.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
**** that.









That doesnt even show the manifolds and compressor wiring in the spare tire well either...


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

What splicers do you guys recommend using?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Wiring Stuff (Static--)*

my trunk is a mess!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Wiring Stuff (jettalvr41)*

this section of the uvair site is super helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://universalairsuspension....t.php


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiring Stuff (diive4sho)*

i had a tought time with this, very stressful when i started, but now that everythings hooked up and i think about it, its really easy


----------

